
Ask HN: Offline Text-To-Speech/Speech-To-Text Frameworks for Raspberry-Pi - __julia__
Hi,
Based on your experience, what&#x27;s the best way to enable a natural way to read text using RPI, and transcribe speech commands on RPI. I tried most of some of the open source frameworks (Jasper, eSpeak, .. etc) but they don&#x27;t feel natural. I tried also Watson, but the relying on the cloud is not really an optimal solution.<p>What are your recommendations ?
======
oulipo
I'm a co-founder of Snips [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai) we are building
an open-source Voice AI platform for embedded devices, you can use this on
your Raspberry Pi3!

------
billconan
this? [https://cmusphinx.github.io/](https://cmusphinx.github.io/)

------
tbt43pp
festival tts?

